# طلب معلومات حول تعيين الأساتذة بجامعات المملكة السعودية



## ramdani (12 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا أدري هل يوجد في المنتدى أساتذة من جامعات المملكة السعودية أو من يستطيع أن يقدم لي بعض المعلومات حول تعيين الأساتذة بجامعات المملكة السعودية.
أنا مهندس، تخصصي في معالجة المياه وأدرس الدكتوراه في كندا. سأناقش الدكتوراه خلال 4 أشهر. 
لي خبرة أربع سنوات في مختبرات الجامعة في فريق بحت علمي مهم. من المنتظر أن يصل عدد أوراقي العلمية إلى 6 بنهاية الدكتوراه.
- ماهي شروط تعيين الأساتذة بجامعات المملكة السعودية?
-هل دراسات ما بعد الدكتوراهpost-doctoral ضرورية لتعيين الأساتذة بجامعات المملكة السعودية?
-هل هناك تمويلهل لمشاريع البحث العلمي?
-هل هناك إمكانية ربط علاقات تعاون بفرق بحث أجنبية: تبادل طلبة، مشاريع مشتركة،إلخ ?
شكرا جزيلا


----------

